# itchy skin, bald spots on face



## Sage626 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a two half year old long haired german Shepard, She has some skin issues, we have taken her to the vet several times and they cant figure out whats wrong with her, she doesnt have environmental allergies or food allergies, no fleas,ticks or mites, confirmed with blood test and skin patch test.i feel so bad for my dog.Help!! Here are some pictures.She is always itching her belly,face and sides, just all over! here are some pictures.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

What type of bedding are you using. If all tests are negative for food allergies, mites, fleas, parasites and mange, I would think about wool and how you wash the bedding. I had a dog that was allergic to wool and got terrible rashes from an oriental carpet. Laundry soap, fabric softener and still would think about food allergies. Start eliminating as much as possible. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sage626 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sage626 said:


> i have a two half year old long haired german Shepard, She has some skin issues, we have taken her to the vet several times and they cant figure out whats wrong with her, she doesnt have environmental allergies or food allergies, no fleas,ticks or mites, confirmed with blood test and skin patch test.i feel so bad for my dog.Help!! Here are some pictures.She is always itching her belly,face and sides, just all over! here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Sage626 (Oct 19, 2011)

She sleeps in her kennel which doesn't have any bedding or she just lays down on the floor, thank you for the reply


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, if your vet can't figure this out, get a second opinion. your dog has some type of skin, allergy or autoimmune issue going on here and it will only get worse if you don't find a source of the problem. Keep us posted and seriously, get a second opinion if you can. My vet told me sometimes, on occasion, it can take two or three scrapings to show mange, so maybe get the tests done a couple more times just to be sure.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you go to a dermatology specialist? Skin stuff can be very complex, and probably best to be referred to a specialist if nothing is working.


----------



## Sage626 (Oct 19, 2011)

update, went to another vet today and he said she got a fungus from playing with other dogs, she got three shots and a cream, we are going back to the vet on sunday to see if it starts clearing up.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I was going to guess yeast or fungus due ot the blackening. I am surprised your vet did not do a fungus/yeast check first thing due to the coloration.

I would check out this website. Many have used Nzymes skin system, including me with excellent success. 

You did not say what the shots were, but if the shots are steroids all you might do is then send you LC into an immune response issue.

Fungal Infections in Dogs and Cats - Help & Understanding | NZYME.COM!

PS your dog is adorable! I have a 15 month old long coat myself


----------

